# Found my 10 pointer!



## brownhounds (Apr 6, 2008)

I found my 10 pointer today while i was fishing. i shot this buck in early november in Alpharetta, GA fulton county.  I looked for this buck for 2 days straight and never saw it.  He must've completely submerged his body under water.  He had washed up on the bank at my parents' pond.  

He is my first good buck with a bow, and i want to get a shoulder mount done.  I will need a cape. does anybody have one i can have close to cherokee county?  

What are your guesses on a score and the age of this buck?


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 6, 2008)

gross 155 glad you found him , i bet it made you sick  up until now


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad you found him.  Mighty nice buck.

Hoss


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Apr 6, 2008)

Fine Buck. Shouldn;t Be hard to find  a good cape. Fellow that Mounted a 186 for my buddie keeps a few.I think he get $40.


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a great looking rack; I'm glad you found him.


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 7, 2008)

it washed up on the shore? must be a big pond!  

congratulations man!!!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 7, 2008)

Boy, I bet you were tickled when you found him!  I'm glad you found him - good luck finding a cape.


----------



## Perkins (Apr 7, 2008)

Great deer!! that is awesome!! I am glad you found him.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 7, 2008)

Great buck...............I've been told Ebay has capes.


----------



## leo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Glad you found*

that fine buck

Good luck on the cape, many Taxidermist will have a supply of them... the fella I use is just on the other side of the lake from you, in Baldwin Ga ... 706 778 2593 ... if you want to check with him


----------



## Huntr (Apr 7, 2008)

Great deer, high 140's - mid 150's.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a cape you could have but i'm in Athens..... Nice buck


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 7, 2008)

150 class - 4.5+ yr....thats a great buck....good mass!


----------



## bany (Apr 7, 2008)

Luckie!! glad you found him,140's heavy too!


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Apr 7, 2008)

*Glad You Found Him*

I Agree With J Bird, He Looks Like He Is A 4.5 Year Old And I Would Say A 150. He Might Bust The Mid 150's. That Mass Adds Inches Quick And He Has Good Tine Length. I Had A Bad Season And Lost Two Giants In The Rut And I Would Have Rather Missed Them. I Wish I Could Find Them. Its Rare That It Turns Out That Way. Well Congrats On Finding Him. Thats Something To Be Proud Of.


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 7, 2008)

thank yall.  i got it to the taxidermy today.  he had a cape for me, and he is a lot closer to the house.  we put the tape to it, and we figured it to be 135-140.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice buck. Glad you found him. I know it had to be agonizing not being able to find him. Been there..


----------



## tuffdawg (Apr 7, 2008)

Better late than never! Glad you found him. Very nice rack.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats on finally finding him, he is a very nice buck!  your taxidermist can usually get you a cape.  check with woody and he will get you taken care of


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on finding him man!! Good buck!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a hoss.  Glad to hear you found it.  Good luck with the cape.

Darrell


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 8, 2008)

Man I know you are tickled to have found that!!!

Nice buck and glad it turned out for the best!!!  Be a shame for that one to lay around and get gnawed on by squirrels!


----------



## knifemaker (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad you found that one, It's a beaut. As far as score, usually the way I measure one is by knife handles, and that one looks like it might go 8.


----------



## jai bo (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a purty rack......I'd still been ill if I shot that hawg and never found it!!!!      Glad you got him back...If ya'lls taxidermy folks are like ours down here....they always have extra capes.  My second paw kills nice rack deer every year and only mounts if its bigger then what he's got, so he gives them to our taxidermist to have them caped out....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2008)

great buck.  better late than never, congrats.


----------



## jqcargle (Apr 10, 2008)

Good looking buck! Glad you got him and are planning to mount it. I actually have a 7-point buck in my freezer, it has not been caped out it is just the entire head and neck with hide on. It was supposed to be a project for learning to mount my own deer but I never got a round to doing it. I live in Canton (Buffington) if your interested in it give me a shout. I would only like to get the antler from it but you could have the rest.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 12, 2008)

153! let us know the end score of it! NICE BUCK


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 12, 2008)

..oh yeah, now come help me find my kentucky buck with your luck...lol.


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 14, 2008)

do you think this story could make the gon magazine?


----------



## JWilson (Apr 14, 2008)

Matt you should of let that one walk that is small for that area. JK 
That is a nice buck I agree 135 -140 The main beam does not look that long I believe that is where you lost some inches and it looks like he had some deductions on the left side because the brow tines are diffrent lenth and the G2's are the same way but not by much maybe 5"-10" But would have let an arrow fly


----------



## Killer41 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would euro-mount that bruiser


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 18, 2008)

Sutton,

I thought about that, but it is my first good buck with a bow.  He is at the taxidermy now, and the taxidermy has a cape that will fit him.  I cant wait for bow season again.  Thos small tracts in North Fulton are hard to beat.  The deer population is heavy and the hunters are few.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 18, 2008)

really nice un !!! congrats on the find ...gotta feel mo betta now huh ?   cant wait too see the finished product mann !!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 18, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> I found my 10 pointer today while i was fishing. i shot this buck in early november in Alpharetta, GA fulton county.  I looked for this buck for 2 days straight and never saw it.  He must've completely submerged his body under water.  He had washed up on the bank at my parents' pond.
> 
> He is my first good buck with a bow, and i want to get a shoulder mount done.  I will need a cape. does anybody have one i can have close to cherokee county?
> 
> What are your guesses on a score and the age of this buck?




I had one I killed while i was still in the military and it was my first ever buck I keep the rack for years and finally decided I wanted to have a mount done, I toook the rack to a taxidermist and told him what I wanted and he said getting the cape would not be a problem cost me an extra 50 or 100 bucks i don't remember but it was well worth it. 

Another option you could do is a European mount. They Bleach the skull WHITE and Place it on a nice Plaque. a lot less in price to do that. 

there are several things you could do with it. 

Congrats on Recovering the Rack Nice Buck.


----------



## brownhounds (May 12, 2008)

Should be getting the mount back soon, so I will show it asap.


----------



## DCHunter (May 12, 2008)

Wow, I'd have been sick, as I'm sure you were. But I'm glad you found him!


----------



## krentz (May 12, 2008)

at least the water kept the squirrels from ruining it. that is a nice buck glad u found it.


----------



## tyler1 (May 12, 2008)

Not finding a buck like that would make for some bad dreams.  
Glad you found him.


----------



## WarrenCo (May 12, 2008)

thats great! I think I shot that buck down here in Warren County. I cant believe he made it all the way there! When can I come pick him up?


----------



## whitworth (May 12, 2008)

*A lot of people*

would surely starve depending on your hunting style. 

Cook the antlers yet !!!!!

Nice rack.


----------



## How2fish (May 13, 2008)

Congrats ! Glad you found him!


----------



## shawn mills (May 13, 2008)

nice un! i'm gonna say around 145.


----------



## brownhounds (Jul 18, 2008)

*Got it back today.*

I got my buck back today.  I got it officially scored.  It grossed 150, and it netted 144 6/8.  Scott Frazier scored it from the DNR in Gainesville.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 19, 2008)

Great looking mount, Congrats!!


----------



## ju015dd (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Timberchicken (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good, glad it turned out.


----------



## TAG (Jul 19, 2008)

*looks great*

Nice first bow kill......Congrats


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice deer glad you found him its tough when you loose one.


----------



## 2tines (Jul 19, 2008)

great deer man still waiting on a big bow kill like that, congrats again.


----------



## marknga (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful deer and a great story.

That is a heck of a buck be it your 1st BOW kill, your 100th BOW kill or with rifle, muzzleloader, pistol, spear, blow gun, etc....

Hope I see one like that this season!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 20, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> thank yall.  i got it to the taxidermy today.  he had a cape for me, and he is a lot closer to the house.  we put the tape to it, and we figured it to be 135-140.



135-140? nuttin wrong with that, nice buck and glad you found him


----------



## brownhounds (Jul 21, 2008)

official score was 144 6/8.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you found him. Post up some pics of the mount when it is finished.


----------



## head buster (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on finding him. Good looking mount at that!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats a heck of a pig! Congrats!! Glad you found him!


----------



## merc123 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you still get a P&Y thingy for it?


----------



## brownhounds (Jul 21, 2008)

No,

I can enter it in GON's Pope and Youngs killed for last year, but I cannot enter it into the official Pope and Young club because I did not find it within 24 hours.  For future reference, if you do not find a Pope and Young deer within 24 hours, you can only enter it in the Boone and Crockett record books if it scores high enough.


----------



## EON (Jul 22, 2008)

That dude looks even better on top a set of sholders.  Fine buck, congrats you deserve it for all the sleepless nights until it showed up.


----------

